# iui swansea



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

hi girls,clomid has not worked for me and at my last app, gyni said iui would be the next step, just wondering if anyone knows how long waiting list are in swansea and on what criteria they base it on, i'm 28 been ttc for 3yrs.  also where do they do the treatment and if i decided to go private how much will it cost.


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi

I had all my IUI's done at Swansea althougth all the scans etc were done at Bupa in Cardiff. You can go to Bupa for your drugs etc. but the procedure itself is always done at Swansea. I always found the staff great and any relevant information was always at both centres. 

If you are going private for treamtent then there is no waiting list ( or at least there wasnt when I had treamtent). I think the cost was about £800 although this could have changed. 

Good luck with your treatment and if I can be of any assistance please feel free to IM me. 

xxx


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

I had IUI at Swansea last week, as we live in Cardiff I had my initial scans there, no waiting list and cost £850 including drugs 
testing on 24 th ...fingers crossed !!!
good luck whatever you decide

Sianixx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Fowler,

I will be starting IUI at Swansea on 10/9/05. i have been on the waiting list since january 05 so roughly about 9 months even though they told me it would be at least 12 months waiting.

I have had my treatment schedule through and its a bit scary but i suppose ill get used to it.

If you live in Swansea you will have all the scans, tx and tests in Singleton.
I think the Cromwell clinic do the tx but im not 100%.

Are you with Dr Joels or is it someone else. Did they put you on the waiting list at your last appt?? Try ringing them to find out!

I hope some of this helps - please feel free to IM me.

Take care
Nic
xxx



p.s Enfys - I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

I forgot to say Fowler, I dont know exactly what the criteria is for the lists but i am only 23 and was told to expect long waiting lists due to my age but i think 9 months isnt that bad considering.

I first went to my GP saying there was a problem in Feb 04, I then had my first gynae appt in Sep 04 after i had blood tests done by GP. I had Laparoscopy in April 05 which showed clear tubes.

Our dx is i have pcos and endo which should have now been removed. also my Dh has a low sperm count so we are considered to be lucky to try iui first as the gynae said if we were older they wouldnt even consider iui it would be straight to ivf.

nic


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for all your replies. i've got my lap in july and will then be placed on waiting list for iui, if there are no further complications. good luck to you all hope we all get bfp soon x x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Fowler,

I have had DIVF, FET and DIUI @ Swansea but am based at Cardiff (Cromwell). No real waiting list once you get started with them. I started last Sept and had to wait about 3 weeks for initial appt.

Nicola - I'm sure we chatted a while back - great too see you have appt for Sept.

Siani - I test on 23rd - hope it is good news for us both.

My total cost for IUI was £1251 but I had to have extra drugs as I needed to stimm a little more.

Natalie x


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

Natalie 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both!!  

Sianixx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Just want to say good luck to natalie and enfys this week.

Also want to say to Fowler - hope your lap goes well!!

take care
Nic
xxx


----------

